# is 50 too old?



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Rock those Yoga Pants. 

Men of the world will thank you


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


If you have the figure to support the yoga pants, I say go for it....unless they say PINK across the butt. Just not becoming IMO.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

The PINK across the ass reminds me of a tramp stamp. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> The PINK across the ass reminds me of a tramp stamp. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nothing on the butt of these pants.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

No


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Girl... go be cute... 

You are not too old for that.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

If you like the yoga pants and they fit you, then you should wear them. If they give you the feeling of mutton-dressed-as-lamb, then you may not feel comfortable in them. But there's nothing inherently wrong with cute yoga pants on a 50 year old woman. I would though, as others have said, stay away from anything that's got writing on the ass.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> The PINK across the ass reminds me of a tramp stamp. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You say that like a tramp stamp is a bad thing....:wink2:


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's see a pic of the rear in those things, we can give a more accurate answer. 50 is not the thing, is the body in 'em. I hate to see a 250 lb. woman in yoga pants that look like they could scream if they had a mouth. Just an honest evaluation.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Let's see a pic of the rear in those things, we can give a more accurate answer. 50 is not the thing, is the body in 'em. I hate to see a 250 lb. woman in yoga pants that look like they could scream if they had a mouth. Just an honest evaluation.


not posting a pic but I'm about 5'7 130. I'm just wanting to run errands and be comfy, not wear them to work.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

stephscarlett said:


> not posting a pic but I'm about 5'7 130. I'm just wanting to run errands and be comfy, not wear them to work.


Don't start limiting the places you wear the yoga pants. 

Thats not fair to either you, the pants, or others that may like the view. 

Totally don't post a pic. Not really the place.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Never too old!!! Wear anything you like.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

ne9907 said:


> Never too old!!! Wear anything you like.


Yeah!
You know what old geezers like?

Old gezzerettes!

:laugh:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

What's up with these damn yoga pants. Everything is a yoga pant.
Every friggen day I see girls in yoga pants.
Do you know what this does to guys?
I have to walk down the street with a blindfold on.
Have mercy!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

UMP said:


> What's up with these damn yoga pants. Everything is a yoga pant.
> Every friggen day I see girls in yoga pants.
> Do you know what this does to guys?
> I have to walk down the street with a blindfold on.
> Have mercy!


But it hurts sooooo good. 

Mercy neither required or desired. 

IMO...Yoga pants are a way for a woman to look awesome -while still preserving some modesty. But the sexiest most awesome part of the whole Yoga pants thing.....

Confidence.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

UMP said:


> What's up with these damn yoga pants. Everything is a yoga pant.
> Every friggen day I see girls in yoga pants.
> Do you know what this does to guys?
> I have to walk down the street with a blindfold on.
> Have mercy!


Sometimes, they leave little to the imagination. 
(hair qualifies I guess) 

:laugh:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

If you can rock them wear em. I see young women wear them who have no buisness wearing them. Hate seeing all that hail damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

stephscarlett said:


> not posting a pic but I'm about 5'7 130. I'm just wanting to run errands and be comfy, not wear them to work.



FOr the good of all mankind, wear the yoga pants.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Whatever makes you and your significant other feel young and vibrant!

Go for it!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

If you're reasonably fit, leggings, yoga pants are all good. You should not care what anyone thinks, they are soooo damn comfortable!!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

It's not about age. It's about whether they fit properly and are comfortable. However, I do agree with the PINK thing. I am 52 and I would not wear anything with lettering across my butt. That seems tacky to me.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Fitnessfan said:


> If you're reasonably fit, leggings, yoga pants are all good. You should not care what anyone thinks, they are soooo damn comfortable!!


I LOVE your meme!!


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

CynthiaDe said:


> It's not about age. It's about whether they fit properly and are comfortable. However, I do agree with the PINK thing. I am 52 and I would not wear anything with lettering across my butt. That seems tacky to me.












sweatshirt in question. Nothing on yoga PANTS!


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


If you can fit into them and you feel comfortable in them then go ahead.

I thought that Victoria's actual secret was that no one over the age of 17 can fit into anything they make. :grin2:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My wife is 56, size 4, and has no problem wearing yoga pants or leggings and a shirt. Not the PINK branded behind obviously but the rest. 

Pink stuff is decent quality BTW, both my college daughters have lots of that and they hold up well.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


I'm a dude but I'm going to answer in the ladies section anyway.

Absolutely not. Rock it out. Hot is hot, regardless of age.

While you're there, pick up some sexy undies because you can rock that too.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Zanne said:


> As for store brands, I practically live in yoga pants and I love shopping at Victoria Secret, however, in general I try to stay on the V.S. side of the store - in my mind, PINK is for my daughter's generation.



Ditto, yoga pants are fine but I wouldn't buy the PINK brand. It's a brand that my high school daughter and my college age niece wear. I don't want to be the mom trying to look younger etc. I do like lululemon and that brand is more cross generational to me.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
My wife is in her 50s and dresses fairly conservatively outside. At home though she spends a lot of her time in lingerie and I think she looks wonderful in it.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

No, you're not too old. As long as you have the body and 130 lbs at 5'7" there is definitely no problem. To me, a fit woman can be 70 and still rock the yoga pants. It's about the body and the attitude of girl wearing it. 

Out of curiosity I did a google search and the images looked hot. The giant Pink branding is kind of teenagerish to me and may come across as a woman trying to appear young but if your a label h0, go for it. Just don't get mad at us men for checking your @ss out.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Put the yoga pants on.
Stand in front of the mirror.
Turn around.
With another mirror in your hands, check out the "rear view".

If the rear view isn't sagging down to the back of your knees, you're NOT "TOO OLD" to wear them !


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


Ya know what? I want to see you wearing them when you are 85 too. Why not?

Incentive to keep the bod in shape. 

Maybe I'll go get myself some too.. at 67 I should be hot.. .right? >


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Ya know what? I want to see you wearing them when you are 85 too. Why not?
> 
> Incentive to keep the bod in shape.
> 
> Maybe I'll go get myself some too.. at 67 I should be hot.. .right? >


My wife is 67 and she still looks hot in yoga pants.

So that is a vote "yes".


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I would wear the yoga pants and hoodie. I just don't care for everything saying Pink on it but then I don't like clothes with big logos or brand names on them.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


I don't think ANY age is appropriate to wear yoga pants anywhere other than to the gym/yoga class, unless you're wearing a top that falls below your bottom.

But I am a pretty conservative dresser.

I am also all about "age appropriate" for myself and try to go for flattering and classy looks over "look at me, look at me, I am trying to be sexy" looks. But I think that's an individual choice. 

But for something like the yoga pants - I don't think age really matters. Either you think it's an appropriate way for women to walk around in public or you don't. 

I think what kind of shape you're in makes more difference as to how attractive/repulsive you look in them. I know some 50 year olds with great butts/legs, and some 20 year olds who are definitely not flattered by anything spandex like.

A hoodie top? I assume the victoria's secret one is 'cutesey?" I think of a hoodie as young girl's clothes, but not inappropriate for any age that wants to wear it. Comfortable, sporty, practical... Now if it says something like "Kiss me" in glitter across the breasts, I think most 50 year old women would look a little desperate in it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

'You're filthy cute and baby you know it...'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

No


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> I don't think ANY age is appropriate to wear yoga pants anywhere other than to the gym/yoga class, unless you're wearing a top that falls below your bottom.
> 
> But I am a pretty conservative dresser.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

@WorkingWife has a pretty good take on this.

personally I will admit that I like the eye candy roaming around with all the yoga pants and as far as the age issue goes I don't think that the question is really so much age as person. People need to remember to work with what they've got.

I've known 60 year old women that would look far better in yoga pants than some of the 20 something women I know. If you are in the right condition, take care of yourself and it works for you then go ahead. Just like being twenty doesn't necessarily mean it is a look you can pull off, its all about your shape and not your age.

To throw political correctness out for a minute a 25 year old that is 200 lbs overweight shouldn't wear yoga pants just because she's 25 but neither should a 50 year old that is 30lbs underweight. neither of these looks will flatter the wearer.

With that all said I do agree whole heartedly with @WorkingWife, a women, whether she is 25 or 55 that is dressed with some class and some elegance is ten times more attractive than a women dressed up in a manner that screams for attention. A nice set of legs peaking out under a nicely cut ****tail dress will turn my head every time. :grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


Nope!

Mrs. Conan is 56 and wears what she wants.

She doesn't like Victoria's secret, sad for me, but does like skin tight exercise clothes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

bankshot1993 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> With that all said I do agree whole heartedly with @WorkingWife, a women, whether she is 25 or 55 that is dressed with some class and some elegance is ten times more attractive than a women dressed up in a manner that screams for attention. A nice set of legs peaking out under a nicely cut ****tail dress will turn my head every time. :grin2:


I agree with this as well. I look much better today, with a skirt and blouse on with pumps, then I would in the yoga outfit. But my point with that is not to demand attention, but to be comfy and ya know, not have people throw up.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

No way, there's plenty of attractive, thin women out there who are 50+


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmmmm....I say wear whateverTF you want...... at any age! If you feel confident in it, then go for it.

Now all the comments about...UGH....that fatty fat fat shouldn't wear this or that...eff that noise! If someone feels confident and sexy in what they're wearing then you rock that, yo!


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Which is, if you try to fit a pencil between the top of your thigh and your butt cheek, the pencil should fall down.
> 
> If you can hold the pencil up with the fold/sag of your butt cheek, you're not firm enough to wear second-skin tightness in pants.
> 
> Lol, that's a tough test to pass. Most people wearing yoga pants can't pass it.


I have a small flat butt that would hold nothing.. and is not much to look at.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I think yoga pants look disgusting on everyone; they seem like a sausage skin, they are so tight. And synthetic fibers worn so tight over the crotch . . . no thanks.
> 
> The wide leg, Palazzo pant style looks a lot nicer to me.
> 
> ...


Wow, women have tough tests they feel they need to pass in order to be socially acceptable.

I totally disagree with that entire line of thinking.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

marduk said:


> Wow, women have tough tests they feel they need to pass in order to be socially acceptable.
> 
> I totally disagree with that entire line of thinking.


Me too!!

My 50+ year old wife looks fantastic in the things, if you can pull it off go for it.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

For fun I just googled images for Women in Yoga pants to be reminded again why they seem to be loved by men universally. I think I am going to put that link on my favorites bar for when I am having a bad day. Thank you lululemon!


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I think yoga pants look disgusting on everyone; they seem like a sausage skin, they are so tight. And synthetic fibers worn so tight over the crotch . . . no thanks.
> 
> The wide leg, Palazzo pant style looks a lot nicer to me.
> 
> ...




This is the funniest post I've ever read! Wow!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I am no control freak lord knows but for years I had to often dress my wife so she wouldn't leave the house looking like crazy cat lady. As long as you don't look you just got tasered it's all good. Wear whatever you like.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

bankshot1993 said:


> With that all said I do agree whole heartedly with @WorkingWife, a women, whether she is 25 or 55 that is dressed with some class and some elegance is ten times more attractive than a women dressed up in a manner that screams for attention. A nice set of legs peaking out under a nicely cut ****tail dress will turn my head every time. :grin2:


I was surprised to see how many people said "go for it" because I often hear people in real life, and facebook friends saying "WTH is up with these women who wear yoga pants out in public as if they ARE pants?" 

But styles and what is collectively considered "appropriate" do change - I see yoga pants and leggings more and more. To me, walking around in public in yoga pants or leggings (with a short top that doesn't cover your butt) is TMI. Kind of like going shopping in a a bathing suit or pajamas. The same bathing suit that is perfectly appropriate at the beach/pool, is not appropriate in the grocery store. IMO.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


Shallow answer. It is not about your age, it is about your body. In the last couple of years, I have been with women who were 21 and 52. Both had great bodies and the 52 year in the bikini was stunning. 

If you classify your body as average and nothing to be ashamed of, best avoid.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am almost 50.. I would not feel comfortable wearing tight yoga pants walking outside my door...(unless I was on my way to an exercise class- then go home, Ok maybe a quick stop at a Grocery store but I'd want a T-shirt to cover my butt).... my husband would also frown on it.. I think I have a pretty good figure for my age.. I would just feel it's trying to call attention to myself.. I would feel "self conscious"..

I really don't mind that others do this.. or think too much.. but I have a more conservative idea of dressing out & about.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

stephscarlett said:


> I have a small flat butt that would hold nothing..* and is not much to look at.*


Let me be the judge of that. :wink2:

Just make sure the pants are not too sheer, or see through when you bend over. (Wow, as a guy I cannot believe I said that.)

BTW, I think at least half the guys reading this thread went on to goggle "women in yoga pants" >


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the way my almost 50 W looks in yoga pants. Just saying...


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I'd say wear whatever you want, you are entitled to when you get to a certain age!

On the other hand what about a 50 yr old guy in speedos


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

aine said:


> On the other hand what about a 50 yr old guy in speedos


Hey, I look better now (50) than I did at 30.

But of course, I would not have worn speedos at 30 either. :smile2:


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> And I wasn't even trying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your post was funny, with the pencil test I laughed out loud while reading it, so yes it falls into the funny box in my book. On the other hand, you come across as someone who can't tolerate other people's opinions.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I had no idea that yoga pants are so controversial.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


I am wearing some right now and I am 62:grin2:


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?


I am 35 and I wouldn't wear it... Why don't you take a look at lululemon they have beautiful stuff, very high quality and very flattering.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I only read the thread title and nothing else ... my answer is ... YES


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

OliviaG said:


> I had no idea that yoga pants are so controversial.


At my new job.. in training.. they specifically spoke to us to NOT dress this way (pretty liberal in all other respects though but the line is drawn with tight yoga pants)...even mentioning the camel-toe in trying to get the point across... and what happens the very next day.. one of the younger women there -she comes to work dressed exactly how they said not to do...

They didn't say anything to her..but I know we were all thinking "Really?"...the lady next to me started talking about it...how tight her pants were to see every curve... I didn't care ... but I did find it "disrespectful" to just ignore what was clearly spoken in training on this job.. 

She should have been sent home for that.. but they let it slide.. had the Higher up CEO seen her in the halls though...she would have been sent home... as it's happened before.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> I had no idea that yoga pants are so controversial.


You have obviously never seen me in yoga pants ... pretty much have to walk around with this disclaimer ...


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't own any - I HOPE I look good enough at 50 to wear them, though! My kid did tell me my butt was looking good with the jogging and all. Still not yoga-pant ready. Anything that clingy gets a top that comes down past my butt.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

@stephscarlett We need closure on this. Don't leave us hanging. What did you decide? Are you going with the VS clothing with "Pink" on your butt? :smile2:


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> At my new job.. in training.. they specifically spoke to us to NOT dress this way (pretty liberal in all other respects though but the line is drawn with tight yoga pants)...even mentioning the camel-toe in trying to get the point across... and what happens the very next day.. one of the younger women there -she comes to work dressed exactly how they said not to do...
> 
> They didn't say anything to her..but I know we were all thinking "Really?"...the lady next to me started talking about it...how tight her pants were to see every curve... I didn't care ... but I did find it "disrespectful" to just ignore what was clearly spoken in training on this job..
> 
> She should have been sent home for that.. but they let it slide.. had the Higher up CEO seen her in the halls though...she would have been sent home... as it's happened before.



Well I wouldn't wear yoga pants to work, unless I was a fitness instructor or something. Just like I wouldn't wear sweats to work. That I get.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> You have obviously never seen me in yoga pants ... pretty much have to walk around with this disclaimer ...


See, based on your profile photos, I picture you walking around wearing that disclaimer all the time...


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I wear yoga pants a lot, (never anywhere inappropriate). And I'm perilously close to 50 years old. Who knew I was stirring up controversy around town?!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

OliviaG said:


> Well I wouldn't wear yoga pants to work, unless I was a fitness instructor or something. Just like I wouldn't wear sweats to work. That I get.


At this job .. we're working with the intellectually disabled ..and there is a handful of men there that will blurt out exactly what they'd like to do with some of the lady co-workers... some of this training was rather amusing...


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> At this job .. we're working with the intellectually disabled ..and there is a handful of men there that will blurt out exactly what they'd like to do with some of the lady co-workers... some of this training was rather amusing...


Ah, I get it. Best to dress very conservatively; baggy sweats would be a much better choice than yoga pants!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> See, based on your profile photos, I picture you walking around wearing that disclaimer all the time...


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


>


See what I mean?!?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> See what I mean?!?


Funny enough, on some days I have told my W I will only communicate with her via emojis, memes, and gifs. I know I know, what a catch I am :grin2:


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Funny enough, on some days I have told my W I will only communicate with her via emojis, memes, and gifs. I know I know, what a catch I am :grin2:


Ha! That's not hard for me to believe...lol... :smile2:


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Marische said:


> I am 35 and I wouldn't wear it... Why don't you take a look at lululemon they have beautiful stuff, very high quality and very flattering.


and twice as expensive...


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> @stephscarlett We need closure on this. Don't leave us hanging. What did you decide? Are you going with the VS clothing with "Pink" on your butt? :smile2:


for the 18th time, there is nothing on the butt. There IS on the sweatshirt though... Have not worn the pants yet, have worn the sweatshirt a couple times. comfy...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

stephscarlett said:


> and twice as expensive...


And twice as translucent


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

stephscarlett said:


> ...to wear Victoria's Secret clothing? like the capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink?



Age is only a number.

If you take care of yourself, you will age gracefully and look good. So by 50 years old, sure, wear the Victoria's Secret clothing and capri yoga pants and a hoodie that says Pink.:grin2:


I'm getting older at age 42 but people still ask me, how old am I? I tell them 42. They look surprised and say we thought you were in your 30's. I guess that's why I still get ladies in their 20's hitting on me.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Steph, if you've got it, flaunt it! Most women your age couldn't pull that combination off too well because of self-image problems, and/or body changes. If it flatters what you have, wear it.


----------

